# Sheep Nutrition & Balancing Rations



## SheepGirl (Jan 13, 2015)

SheepGirl submitted a new resource:

Balancing Rations - Learn how to balance rations for your sheep & goats.



> *View attachment 6648*
> 
> *Sheep Nutrition & Balancing Rations*
> Sheep are ruminants, which means they have a four-chambered stomach, consisting of the rumen, the reticulum, the omasum, and the abomasum. They also chew cud and have no teeth on their frontal upper jaw. As ruminants, they are efficient converters of vegetation to meat, milk, and wool, becoming the base to a profitable farming operation.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you, Sheepgirl.  Complex, and, across the pond, we have been half-forced since the mid-1970's to use metric measures, but most of us still are more likely to know what a pound of something looks like rather than a kilogram.

I use a sheep lick in the later stages of pregnancy which  contains the trace elements necessary to ensure healthy lambs. Expensive, and prone to turn to mushy soup in the rain, but certainly does the job.

I love the second sheep picture.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 14, 2015)

SheepGirl updated Balancing Rations with a new update entry:

Nutrient requirements, nutritent composition of feedstuff, Ca ratio info added



> I have added links to two spreadsheets containing nutritional composition of feedstuffs and nutritional requirements of sheep. They take advantage of a filter feature in Excel where you can filter the information, such as the stage of production or weight of a sheep or the amount of energy or protein in a feed.
> 
> In addition, I added some information regarding the infamous Ca: P ratio.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

